

Show HN: Cheapr.me - gets best online deals in India. - ved
http://cheapr.me/
Your reviews and suggestions :)
======
meow
1) The fonts look a little awkward and hard to read on firefox (the red ones).

2) Some of the prices seem to be wrong (for example search for 'hal spacejock'
which shows a price of Rs.567 while the target page shows around Rs.1400) -
this might be a scraping glitch.

3) cheapr.com seems to be available for taking. why not go for it ?

Overall, I find the service very useful but you might want to work a little
more on the UI and scraping parts.

~~~
ved
Scraping parts are fixed and changed the fonts. Thanks for the rocking review
and keep using Cheapr.me

------
cnu
Create a link to target page on the actual title of the search result. That is
more intuitive than clicking on the site name.

~~~
ved
Done. Thanks for your review.

